# Not new to the hobby, but...



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

...When I was last growing plants, the consensus was that Eco-Complete was the best thing since sliced bread.

I'm setting up a new tank (back into the hobby now after a five-year hiatus) and I want to know: what's the best stuff out there, and where do I get it? I've used TurfAce and Eco-Complete with some success in the past.

50 gallon, pressurized CO2, 5+ wpg, Barr dosing.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

::crickets chirping::

Nobody? Haha.

I'm looking for opinions and/or experiences, that's all.

I have a second tank that I'm going to do MTS/gravel with, but it's going to be the non-CO2 'Walstad' style.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

considering there is an entire section about substrates here,
you might want to scan through it to update your opinion.

I've used both EC and Turface and each has it's good and bad issues.
between the two I prefer Turface, assuming your plants and water
current design don't need the weight of EC to hold them down.

I think it's over priced nonsense, but this stuff is all the rage now;
http://www.adgshop.com/Aqua_Soil_s/21.htm
they are sort of like tiny uniform size balls of lava rock.

while other purists try "Mineralized Top Soil Substrate" solutions.
http://gwapa.org/wordpress/articles/mineralized-soil-substrate/
it gives me headaches just thinking about such a layered mess.


----------



## HolyAngel (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah aquasoil Amazonia is the new rage and works well ^^

I'd wait and preorder the NEW Amazonia soil though since it shouldnt break down or turn into mud after a yr or so like AS 1 & 2 has been doing in peoples tanks.

Otherwise I like Tahitian moon sand with a bit of flora max/flourite myself. 

Eco complete is good, just all depends what kinda substrate/fish you'll have. Cories and such should like the sand/AS better than eco complete for instance


----------



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

i prefer mts capped with pool filter sand myself. i haven;t even had to dose fertilizers since making the switch.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone. EC it is.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

ADA Aqua Soil is the best. It will grow extremely difficult plants very well. It is well worth the money and will return on investment with plant growth that you can sell recoup your money. 

If you are just growing easy plants then you probably have no worries with most substrates.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Where's the best place to get it?

And how much will I need for a 50 gallon breeder? (36 x 18 x 18 )


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I buy it from ADG in Houston. It's quite pricey but worth every penny. You need about 2"-3" If you call them they will help you amounts and such.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Is the Power Sand necessary? According to the chart, I need 4-6 liters PS and 3 x 9 liters AS.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I called up adgshop and was talking to the owner Frank and he gave me one bag of AS because at the time they were out of 9 liter bags and i got 8 3 liters. Yes i know this is one less than they suggest.

Upon first impression (tank has been up about 2 weeks, though due to the floor i've had to reshim and level thus 2 100% water changes.) is that my plants love it! Previously in my tank my swards wouldnt do well unless they were in the window that got direct sun light, and then withered in the winter. Currently my swards have each put up 7-10 new leaves. Narrow leaf java fern has noticable improvement. a red sward i just got last week has pushed up 3 large leaves, a crypt i have has sent out 3 new "leaves" 

More or less i like it. Though I did/do have very high nutrient levels in the tank. I didnt read the literature (per the norm) and thus i've not been doing as big of water changes as i need to. So i'll do a few, though i'm looking good on my nutrients now after a week, semi heavily planted.

(sorry for the lack of scientific names, i lost the card i had all my plants written on ugggg)


----------

